# Power Clear 821 RZ vs. 821 QZE



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Good day! IL looking at purchasing a Power Clear 821 this season and am torn between the two models. The RZ specs say that it is more of a commercial model with "commercial-grade ergonomic and enhanced handle, and extended life paddles" but this description is not included in the QZE model. The QZE model includes the remote chute control and the electric start. I don't know if I would need the electric start but do like the remote chute control. Are the ergonomic grade handle "game changers" and worth sacrificing the remote chute control? I could always get the extended life paddles at a later date when needed.

Thoughts?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Both the RC and QZE now have the same "ergonomic handle."

The QZE can be upgraded to "commercial" by replacing two "residential" black knobs with four "commercial" bolts and flange nuts from the RC model.

Or the QZE and RC can be upgraded to "Super HD grade" by spot welding the two sections of same "ergonomic" handles together.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Do not know as much as I should on these models. Luckily an expert with lots of experience will chime in soon.
Oops. Forgot to hit post. But sure enough, this site has the right people.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

aa335 said:


> Both the RC and QZE now have the same "ergonomic handle."
> 
> The QZE can be upgraded to "commercial" by replacing two "residential" black knobs with four "commercial" bolts and flange nuts from the RC model.
> 
> Or the QZE and RC can be upgraded to "Super HD grade" by spot welding the two sections of same "ergonomic" handles together.


 Thanks for the reply. Are the black knobs there just so that the handle can be "easily" folder over for transport and/or storage? Are they prone to breaking?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, they are for tool-less folding of the handle. The knobs are robust, but may vibrate loose.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

On a similar note, how easy is it to pick one of these up and put it in the back of a truck or in the hatch of a SUV? I'm not worried about the weight, but more on what you can grab and lift on if you are by yourself? Is it an awkward lift if you are doing it yourself?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The 821 with a 250cc engine is heavy for a single stage. Depending who the "yourself" is, lifting on a truck can be done, or you're done.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I ended up putting down a deposit on an 821 QZE. Its sitting at the shop until I'm ready to pick it up. It was the last one available and they didn't know if any more would be coming in this year. I hate grabbing something too early and having the warranty start to tick down before it is even being used! I can pick it up by myself and shouldn't have any issues getting it in an out of the truck box. I'm looking forward to putting it through the paces. Now all we need is snow! The weather looks good for a bit so I'd better take advantage of it and get the Christmas lights up.


----------

